
Hong Kong Is Winning the Global Public-Opinion War with Beijing - baylearn
https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2019/09/hong-kong-public-opinion-beijing/599059/
======
profluffer
Off-topic submission from an account that submits only HK-related political
and orientated contents. HN is not for political battling.

~~~
slenk
You created an account just to say this?

~~~
baylearn
I guess they did.

For posting this article, I'm sorry if it wasn't appropriate for HN for
anything, but I think the story around:

"The city’s protest movement has unofficial representatives, crowdfunded
advertising, viral videos, and much else that has caught China off guard."

might be interesting to the HN audience.

------
irjustin
Hasn't this always been the case though?

Globally everyone supported the Umbrella revolution. Generally the world
doesn't like China from an ethics point of view. Who would be in favor of
"Arrest and extradition without trial for voicing governmental dissidence to
China." without being pro-authoritarian?

For me, the real question is whether all this will translate into actual
policy in favor of demonstrator's demands.

The strategy, I believe, sits in monetary policy. Hong Kong still represents
high quality, safe money. With China's economy slowing and Trump's trade war,
there's lots of pressure to keep Hong Kong as a stable financial center.

Just maybe then, some favorable policy can be realized.

~~~
abacadaba
Definitely worried there's going to be a mass disappearance. CCP might be
willing destroy the city rather than admit that people with free choice just
aren't that into them.

Braver than I am, that's for sure.

